# Viola Advice - Do we need an upgrade???



## kitkat

My 9 year son has been playing the Viola for just over a year and is currently using a 13" Stentor 2 loaned to him. His teacher mentioned today that he would sound better with a better instrument but that she didn't expect him to need a 14" viola for a year or 2 (he is only just 9) and that there were some nice 14" violas around.

As he plays a lot and has stayed very keen I would be happy to get him a new 13" one (particularly as I didn't have to buy the one he has now ). However a quick seach on line has not revealed anything - are there just the same basic few student models available in this size? Would I be wasting my money? He is playing grade 4 to 5 pieces and practises 30 to 40 minutes a day (plus is in 2 orchestras) but his main love is to perform so he is on stage at every opportunity :lol:

thanks.
E.


----------



## oogabooha

Honestly, I think at 9 years old, it isn't necessary to get him a new instrument. Size upgrades are different, but to get him a new model of the same size seems absurd. Of course, there _are_ higher quality instruments, but I honestly think that his passion will be able to get in through just fine now. Unless there are huge problems with the viola, then I don't think you should be worrying. His body is growing, so it may be best to wait for him to physically and emotionally mature to decide on purchasing a newer, fancy viola.

just my two cents (I've been playing viola for almost 9 years)


----------



## kitkat

Ah Ok - thanks for that. Sounds like we just need to be patient then.

thanks.


----------



## Jaws

kitkat said:


> My 9 year son has been playing the Viola for just over a year and is currently using a 13" Stentor 2 loaned to him. His teacher mentioned today that he would sound better with a better instrument but that she didn't expect him to need a 14" viola for a year or 2 (he is only just 9) and that there were some nice 14" violas around.
> 
> As he plays a lot and has stayed very keen I would be happy to get him a new 13" one (particularly as I didn't have to buy the one he has now ). However a quick seach on line has not revealed anything - are there just the same basic few student models available in this size? Would I be wasting my money? He is playing grade 4 to 5 pieces and practises 30 to 40 minutes a day (plus is in 2 orchestras) but his main love is to perform so he is on stage at every opportunity :lol:
> 
> thanks.
> E.


Have you upgraded the strings on the Stentor?


----------



## kitkat

Yes - he has worn out (is that the right phrase) the original strings so we replaced them some time ago. I don't remember what make these ones were (mid range I would guess - def not the cheapest) and I gather we will have to do the same again in the not to distant future.


----------



## oogabooha

If you're really willing to get a nice sound upgrade without buying a new instrument, try upgrading bows. The difference between a cheap fiberglass bow to a cheap wooden bow can be great when your tone is concerned. It might be worth going to a local instrument shop and looking at various bows.


----------



## matsoljare

Get one of the purple sparkled ones, they're supposed to be the best.


----------



## kitkat

hmm..... purple and sparkly sounds great to me


----------

